# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Best DTH in India according to you?

## MeoW

*Which is the best DTH service according to you and why do you think so?

Please post here*

----------


## MeoW

*My vote for Videocon D2H.  Because i am a satisfied customer of Videocon d2h for past 1 year. Also D2h is Providing Almost CHannels [both HD & SD]*

----------


## Midhunam

ohh, u started new thread.... athu kalakki..... :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Midhunam

videocon dth aanu ippo ullathil nallathu....
chk their channels in basic pack....
150Rs.(incl. of tax.)

starting 2months all paychannels will get as a compliment....

Starplus,Sony,Zee,set max... basic(south) packil avlbleum aaya eka dth....

----------


## Santi

clarity ella dth num same aayirikumo

----------


## Naradhan

> clarity ella dth num same aayirikumo


Ekadesham ........... 
Channel number koodunathinannusarichu compressionum koodum ... Brandwidthiul othungande .... Appo clarity kurayum ..... Full HDkku 720p clarity polum illa .............  :Wallbash:

----------


## MeoW

> Ekadesham ........... 
> Channel number koodunathinannusarichu compressionum koodum ... Brandwidthiul othungande .... Appo clarity kurayum ..... Full HDkku 720p clarity polum illa .............


vIdeocon nu aanallo ipol maximum SD & HD channels... Ennittum SD  channels polum nalla kidu clarity aanu..

----------


## MeoW

vote cheyyade..

----------


## ZooZoo

*6 months munpu vare sun direct aayirunnu.. e january muthal Videocon D2h HD DVR eduthu.. Far Far better than Sun*

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

After  a horrible experience with tatasky in mumbai, i am using videocon now. It is 
far better than  sucking tatasky ...

----------


## Midhunam

> *6 months munpu vare sun direct aayirunnu.. e january muthal Videocon D2h HD DVR eduthu.. Far Far better than Sun*


sun dthnekkaal pay channels(basic) kooduthal undu....

----------


## ZooZoo

> sun dthnekkaal pay channels(basic) kooduthal undu....


 150 rs nu Mal & tam il , aavashyathinu hindi channels kitummallo... pinne 123 rs te hd globe koode add on cheythal Super aayi.. Main sports channels, english, hindi movies channels, dis, nat okke kittille.. :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Naradhan

> vIdeocon nu aanallo ipol maximum SD & HD channels... Ennittum SD  channels polum nalla kidu clarity aanu..


Sharpnessilaanu clarity nokkuka .... Bigger screenil kandaal eluppam pidi kittum .... Clarity loss ariyathirikkan vendi avar blur chethittaanu vidunathu ...

----------


## daredevil

Dish tv. . . . .

----------


## jeseus

jenmam ondenkil airtel edukkarythu...mudinja kathiya.....pinnee ee kollam upayogicha pack aduthakollam ondakillaa...

----------


## MeoW

Till now 

Videocon : 5

Dish tv : 2

Airtel : 1

----------


## Leader

a happy videocon customer!!!

----------


## MeoW

> Till now 
> 
> Videocon : 5
> 
> Dish tv : 2
> 
> Airtel : 1


Videocon : 6

----------


## Midhunam

> Videocon : 6


 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## Grand Master

> Videocon : 6


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Grand Master

*Good News for D2h Customers !!!!

D2H adding More Malayalam Channels on 01/07/12

Kairali We [Active Service to main Section]
Jeevan TV
Reporter Channel [ Active Service]*



:Official Conformation:

----------


## Leader

oru karyam parayathe vayya.... Videocon pole ithrayum vrithiketta remote control njan kandittilla... digits okke maanju thudangi

----------


## kannappanunni

videocon d2h thanne best, no doubt. videocon nte best service anu dth.

----------


## MeoW

> oru karyam parayathe vayya.... Videocon pole ithrayum vrithiketta remote control njan kandittilla... digits okke maanju thudangi


Remote il enikkum probz undu.. Volume & channels add cheyyunnidatgu chilapol work aakillaa oru side.. Pitte divasam ok aakum..

----------


## John Raj

1il surya, 2il asianet, 3il dd4 angane set cheythu kaanunna normal cable... :cheers: 

oru mazha peytha ee konakathile dish oori uppilidam...  :Mad:

----------


## Midhunam

> *Good News for D2h Customers !!!!
> 
> D2H adding More Malayalam Channels on 01/07/12
> 
> Kairali We [Active Service to main Section]
> Jeevan TV
> Reporter Channel [ Active Service]*
> 
> 
> ...


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Midhunam

> 1il surya, 2il asianet, 3il dd4 angane set cheythu kaanunna normal cable...
> 
> *oru mazha peytha* ee konakathile dish oori uppilidam...


athu oru pblm aa....

but, ippo kurachoode imprv aytndu... nalla mazha pythaalea no signl kaanikullu..

----------


## John Raj

> athu oru pblm aa....
> 
> but, ippo kurachoode imprv aytndu... nalla mazha pythaalea no signl kaanikullu..


ente chechide veettil dish tv aanu... tharakkedilllatha mazha peytha melle tv off aakkam..  :Mad: 

kkd ulla ippozhatha thalkkalika vetil asianet nte digital box aanu... anyaaya clarity with hd channels pinne lots of channels um.. pack ariyilla but adippan anu... mazhayathum wrk akum... :cheers:

----------


## solomon joseph

Videocon is far better than all other providers..

----------


## ZooZoo

> Videocon is far better than all other providers..


 
Athe.. Enikkum atha parayaan ullathu

----------


## Leader

innu plan South Diamond akki .... ithu vare platinum ayirunnu ( free ).. adutha masama South Gold akkam!!!

----------


## MeoW

Videocon : 8

Dish tv : 2

airtel : 1



Churukkum paranjal Videocon Thanne Best..

----------


## Santi

videocon hd il ella sports channel um ella malayalam channel um koode venam..etha nalla plan ..etra avum ...roopa aayitto nellayitto adakende..

----------


## Naradhan

> videocon hd il ella sports channel um ella malayalam channel um koode venam..etha nalla plan ..etra avum ...roopa aayitto nellayitto adakende..


Paatta sambradhaayam okke pande kazhijille ...?  :Chinese:

----------


## Mr.Cool

> videocon hd il ella sports channel um ella malayalam channel um koode venam..etha nalla plan ..etra avum ...roopa aayitto nellayitto adakende..



Ella HD channels-um kittan Rs.170 kodukkanam(HD UNIVERSE ADD ON)

----------


## Midhunam

> ente chechide veettil dish tv aanu... tharakkedilllatha mazha peytha melle tv off aakkam.. 
> 
> kkd ulla ippozhatha thalkkalika vetil *asianet nte digital box* aanu... anyaaya clarity with hd channels pinne lots of channels um.. pack ariyilla but adippan anu...* mazhayathum wrk akum*...


athu cable setp bx allea.... athnu mazha pblm undavillaloo...

----------


## Santi

> Ella HD channels-um kittan Rs.170 kodukkanam(HD UNIVERSE ADD ON)


airtel pore istam ulla channels matram choose cheyan ulla option ille..

----------


## Leader

> airtel pore istam ulla channels matram choose cheyan ulla option ille..


Videocon has highest number of HD channels..

----------


## Mr.Cool

> airtel pore istam ulla channels matram choose cheyan ulla option ille..


aa option ividem undu...pakshe angane varumbol cost koodum.

----------


## MeoW

> videocon hd il ella sports channel um ella malayalam channel um koode venam..etha nalla plan ..etra avum ...roopa aayitto nellayitto adakende..





> Ella HD channels-um kittan Rs.170 kodukkanam(HD UNIVERSE ADD ON)


rs.110 te Hd globe recharge cheythal kittum..

----------


## MeoW

Videocon : 9

athivegam bahudhooram

----------


## Grand Master

> Videocon : 9
> 
> athivegam bahudhooram



 :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## MeoW

vote cheyyathavar vannu vote cheyyu...

----------


## Midhunam

ippo pranjal aaru varaana, neram velukkattea..... :Cool:

----------


## MeoW

> ippo pranjal aaru varaana, neram velukkattea.....


Nerum velukkunnathinu munpu aarenkilum vannalo ??

----------


## MeoW

ellarum vote cheytho ??

----------


## MeoW

Videocon is Best one..Far far better than any other dth...

asianet movies in d2h

----------


## AslaN

> Videocon : 9
> 
> athivegam bahudhooram


eppol 10 :Innocent:

----------


## MeoW

> eppol 10


Anubavicharinjavar Videoconu maathrame vote cheyyu..

----------


## Deewana

Videocon.. :Clap: 
Dish TV.. :Clap:

----------


## MeoW



----------


## kcsugeesh

*sundirect epol wrost service aayittundu*

----------


## David

*Fox Action Movies* added on Videocon D2H Channel No 257. Enjoy!

----------


## moovybuf

anyone faced issues with asianet news , plus yesterday on dishtv??

----------


## vantony

videocon anu ithuvare use cheythathil better ayi thonniyathu...

----------


## anupkerb1

m using videocon n home,airtel n office...airtel worst 1...sports pack start cheyunathu tane 350 pack...otumm user free alaa.....cheriya mazha karu vanal apo poqum signal. :Badday: .175 packl aqe maruninu zee tv,colurs,star plus vere onum illaa....videocon rate itiri kootiyenqilm 100 times better than airtel....220 packl(for me its 200) almost all hondi entertainment + sports . english entertaiment matram illaa :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  nalla mazhakar vanal matre signal poqooo

----------


## AslaN

vedioconil pudiya malayalam channelo onum verunilelo  :Thinking:

----------


## michael

njan aadyam sun aayirunnu eppol dish tv aanu videocon edukano engeneyaanu rates okkae......with all hindi channels english illellum kuzhapamillaa...

hindi tamil and mal venam

----------


## anupkerb1

> njan aadyam sun aayirunnu eppol dish tv aanu videocon edukano engeneyaanu rates okkae......with all hindi channels english illellum kuzhapamillaa...
> 
> hindi tamil and mal venam


http://www.videocond2h.com/WSC/new_south_gold_pack.aspx


sports new custmoersnu addon ayii kittonu ariyillaaa.tamil kittum

----------

